# Looking for plow help



## redhawk31 (Dec 1, 2006)

I am currently looking for a hard-working guy in Saint Louis, MO to plow my residential lawn accounts. I am not set up for it this year. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

How much snow did your area get ?


----------



## redhawk31 (Dec 1, 2006)

about three inches of snow/ice so far. Another four inches is expected overnight.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

I wish we got 4 inches
my equipment is still clean


----------

